# what to charge



## cvfd1552 (Jan 14, 2005)

I am in North Carolina and I am looking to do some plowing just for a little extra cash in the winter but I am not really sure what to charge I was wondering if there was anyone from my area or nearby who could offer some insite to what the going rate might be THANKS


----------

